# Cheap Bacon Hooks



## tjohnson (Jun 29, 2011)

I posted these before, but I'll post again, so some of the new guys can see them.

I got these Bacon Hooks from Menards, for $.79ea. 

They're actually BBQ Utensil Racks, that I use for hanging my bacon

OK, So I'm a Cheap A$$, But They Work Great!

Todd


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 29, 2011)

TODD,I DON'T THINK YOU ARE A CHEAPSKATE! I do a lot of scavaging for some of my equipment too!Re-cycling is good, and finding things that are usable from things meant to be for other stuff is positive brainstorming
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.In fact one of my favorite things to do is ride around and look for things that could become a future piece of equipment.

  Kudos for the idea and keep on doin' what you do.

Have a great 4th and remember to...


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 29, 2011)

As long as they work what does it matter what they cost...  Look just like the ones for 10x that do, just maybe a little lighter...


----------



## nwdave (Jun 29, 2011)

So, use lighter bacon. 

Cheap Skate????  Not anymore.  The words are frugal and thrifty.  Given the current economy, you gotta save every penny you can and always shop for the good deals.  If you've some dollars to throw around, my address is.........

Reminds me, I gotta rattle Grizzly's cage tomorrow.  The hooks I ordered were suppose to be in by now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2011)

I just put my bacon on racks. I guess I gotta start hanging it up like you pro's.


----------



## alelover (Jun 30, 2011)

Cheap. No. Smart. Yes. Got to do whatyou can to save money. Money saved = More Meat.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 30, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I just put my bacon on racks. I guess I gotta start hanging it up like you pro's.




Looks Cool!

That's why I do it!!!

Todd


----------



## twinfallsid (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you.  Just ordered 10 of them.  My buddy bought a hog at auction and he is giving me the jowls and sides to make bacon.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 16, 2012)

Cool Idea, and CHEAP!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 16, 2012)

What a great and helpful tip!!! Thanks for sharing it Todd. Now I gotta look around here to find some similar or have my kid get me some from Menard's.

I don't think you are a cheap skate...save the money for the food to be smoked!


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 16, 2012)

They do work great. And if your really cheap like me you cut one of those in half and you get two hanging hooks for the price of one.


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## cbinstrasburg (Dec 8, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> I posted these before, but I'll post again, so some of the new guys can see them.
> 
> I got these Bacon Hooks from Menards, for $.79ea.
> 
> ...


old thread :) on line they are $2.99 now


----------



## paddy1998 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey, just wanted to let you know that I found this post while looking for sausage and bacon hanging ideas and these are great!

Also, they're $2.99 now.

Thanks.


----------

